# 335d in Vermillion Red - own it?



## taibanl (Oct 3, 2010)

I'm looking for my car's cousin. If you bought a vermillion red 335d (2011) in or around Bell BMW/BMW Newton in NJ, let me know.


----------



## Kanuck (Feb 18, 2003)

However, I have never been to Newton.


----------



## taibanl (Oct 3, 2010)

Cool!

How long have you had it?

Any chance it has

Black Leatherette
Harmon Kardon Audio
Ipod+USB
BMW Assist_ Bluetooth
Heated Seats


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

Kanuck said:


> However, I have never been to Newton.


I havent seen this color in person but looks good in pics



taibanl said:


> Cool!
> 
> How long have you had it?
> 
> ...


Is there any specific reason why you are looking for car with specific options apart from it being similar to your car??


----------



## taibanl (Oct 3, 2010)

Not similar but its the one I originally ordered. Just wondering where it ended up and with whom. I'm sure they love it.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Kanuck said:


> However, I have never been to Newton.


That color looks a lot like my cars color but I know it is called some other red, I call it burgundy.


----------



## Kanuck (Feb 18, 2003)

Picked up in Munich in June 2010. Mine has chestnut leather.



taibanl said:


> Cool!
> 
> How long have you had it?
> 
> ...


----------



## darbyogill (Jan 16, 2011)

You're e-stalking the car you custom-ordered but then backed out on?


----------



## taibanl (Oct 3, 2010)

darbyogill said:


> You're e-stalking the car you custom-ordered but then backed out on?


Well - sort of - I didn't custom order the car the way it was submitted to BMW. I ordered something else and the dealer put that one in as the order....all in all it is very very close to the car I now own.


----------



## taibanl (Oct 3, 2010)

Kanuck said:


> Picked up in Munich in June 2010. Mine has chestnut leather.


Post some pics!!!! I thought very hard about the chestnut and was worrying about clash with the red. What do you think??!?!?! Sounds beautiful and jealous you got ED.


----------

